# Lamar Odom? MVP Candidate



## B-Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

I know i might get laughed at for this topic ,but i think it's a legit question ,and i will tell you why. Im not just going off the 1st 3 games in which Lamar is averaging 28 points 10 rebounds 7 assist. Im going off how he finished the last 20 games of last season ,the playoffs ,this preseason ,and now the 1st 3 games. Beginning of last season ,when he had no knowledge of the triangle offense ,he was struggling big time. Kobe had to carry the team. From the middle of the season ,to the playoffs, once he mastered the offense ,his game just took off to another level. Now he has improved his outside shot ,he know's his sweet spots from within the triangle ,and now i can see him finally maximizing his potential ,which is 23 points 10 rebounds 7 assist. Lakers will be a 55 win type team.

If Lamar accompolishes those stats ,and LA is a 55 win team ,is Lamar a top 5 MVP Candidate? Maybe not win the award ,but at least in the top 5.


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

So after 3 games Lamar odom is better than Kobe?


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

fact: lamar is better than kobe at leading the lakers.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

It's the same as giving the award to Shawn Marion. 

We all know he is worthy of it, but they will look at the other guy. (Nash, Kobe)


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I see Lamar finishing this season with averages of 18-20ppg, 8rpg and 5apg. I think he'll make the All-Star team, but he won't be an MVP candidate.

Of course, if he plays like this all season long, he certainly will be.

Game 1 vs. Phoenix: 34pts, 13rbs, 6assts, 3stls
Game 2 @ Golden State: 22pts, 9rbs, 9assts
Game 3 vs. Seattle: 28pts, 4rbs, 6assts

Suck on that, Colin Cowherd.

The guy is shooting 54% from the field and is 8/11 from behind the arc.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

As long as Kobe is on the lakers, Odom ain't winning ****.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

If the Lakers are going to be among the elite, and thus produce an MVP candidate, it will be on the back of Kobe Bryant with Odom in a supporting role.


----------



## B-Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

I see both Kobe and Lamar top 5 MVP candidates. Im telling ya, Lamar odom has finally reached his potential. The big difference is he has worked on his jumper ,plus the triangle maximizes his talents.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

3 games. Last year doesn't matter.


----------



## B-Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

What i meant by last year ,is he has now been consistent since the middle of last season. Now he has added on a more consistent Mid-range jumper . Lamar in the past never could face you up and knock down that 15 footer. That was the difference between him averaging 15 points and 22 points. If you look at a guy like KG ,he can hit that 15 foot jumper. Lamar has now developed that.This makes it almost impossible to guard him now.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

B-Scott said:


> I see both Kobe and Lamar top 5 MVP candidates. Im telling ya, Lamar odom has finally reached his potential. The big difference is he has worked on his jumper ,plus the triangle maximizes his talents.





B-Scott said:


> What i meant by last year ,is he has now been consistent since the middle of last season. Now he has added on a more consistent Mid-range jumper . Lamar in the past never could face you up and knock down that 15 footer. That was the difference between him averaging 15 points and 22 points. If you look at a guy like KG ,he can hit that 15 foot jumper. Lamar has now developed that.This makes it almost impossible to guard him now.


That's sound great, but much of Odom's problems have dealt with his lack of consistency. A major factor involved in earning an MVP deals with consistency.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I see Lamar finishing this season with averages of 18-20ppg, 8rpg and 5apg. I think he'll make the All-Star team, but he won't be an MVP candidate.
> 
> Of course, if he plays like this all season long, he certainly will be.
> 
> ...


You've been just as hard on Lamar as Cowherd.

Last thing I want to see is all the Laker fans that called him garbage last year calling out the Odom doubters.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Chill. Odom has had a nice start, but he's not an MVP candidate. If the Lakers do well enough, Kobe's would get the honor no matter what IMO.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

You can't really judge guys on their stats after 3 games. I would wait 10-15 games and see if Odom is still playing out of his mind.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Not a chance in hell.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

He's still Lamar Odom, right?

He'll dissapoint sometime in the next ten games.

I'm surprised after all this time of watching basketball people still expect players to suddenly change their spots damn near a decade into their careers. Think people.


----------



## B-Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes this is a different Lamar odom. Different team ,different coaching ,different system ,improvement on outside shot.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

He's different until he's the same which will be soon enough.

I always liked Odom, but he's always shown flashes like this and once you start to depend on this high level of play there goes the floor from underneath him. It has you wondering what happened.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Coatesvillain said:


> He's different until he's the same which will be soon enough.
> 
> I always liked Odom, but he's always shown flashes like this and once you start to depend on this high level of play there goes the floor from underneath him. It has you wondering what happened.


 Exactly, he's not consistent enough. I think he's just too unselfish, once Kobe gets settled in for 10 or so games, he's gonna be back to his deferring self.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

wait till the all-star game, if the Lakers are 1st in their division...maybe...


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

I don't believe that players change that much once they've been in the league for a long time. Lamar is a good player, but not an mvp player.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Lamar Odom can do all he can against teams who are extrodinarly weak inside with his offensive ability, but you can't expect him to carry it on the entire season. If he can so much as give hte Lakers a CONSISTENT 18-20 pts a game, thats a huge success. Lamar Odom has never failed to dissappoint quickly after showing just how talented he truly is. This has been going on since hes entered the league, its only been 3 games. When he can prove that he can keep up the strong play, thats when you can start talking about how great he is.

Whatever the case, hes still not an MVP candidate.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

B-Scott said:


> Yes this is a different Lamar odom. Different team ,different coaching ,different system ,improvement on outside shot.


Christ. Lamar Odom is averaging 28/9/7/54%FG/73%3-pt. Get real, he's hot, he's not going to continue to average near that amount. I'd be absolutely thrilled with 20/9/5, which makes him no where near an MVP candidate. 

You can't go from doubting Lamar's capabilities as a _2nd_ option, to starting a thread entitled "Lamar Odom, MVP candidate?" after 3 games. At least wait a month or something.


----------



## da bully (Oct 17, 2006)

alright b scott if odom is a top 5 mvp candidate, who in the top five gets bumped. dirk, nash, lebron, kobe, or wade.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

da bully said:


> alright b scott if odom is a top 5 mvp candidate, who in the top five gets bumped. dirk, nash, lebron, kobe, or wade.


Id say Nash I still dont think he deserves to be there, but we'll save that one for another thread.. :biggrin: 


by the way I am in no way saying that Odom is an MVP calibur player. but if the season ended right now, he would most likely be the recipient.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

he is the mvp of the first 3 games
and if average 23 10 7 i dont doubt that the lakers can win the pacific or even a championship if htey keep playin like that

and i also think odom could be considered a top 10 player
but seriosly i doubt he will keep it up

BTW
as much as i dont like him Phil Jackson is the best coach of all time (RIP Auerbach)


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

fjkdsi said:


> he is the mvp of the first 3 games
> and if average 23 10 7 i dont doubt that the lakers can win the pacific or even a championship if htey keep playin like that


The fact is even if Odom posts those kind of numbers all year long, he will never gain MVP consideration...



> and i also think odom could be considered a top 10 player


He is not.



> but seriosly i doubt he will keep it up


Yeah, we've gotta wait...



> BTW
> as much as i dont like him Phil Jackson is the best coach of all time (RIP Auerbach)


I vote for Red.


----------



## B-Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

da bully said:


> alright b scott if odom is a top 5 mvp candidate, who in the top five gets bumped. dirk, nash, lebron, kobe, or wade.


You see the problem with the MVP sometimes ,is they automatically favor a certain 5 before the season even starts. As for who would i take out. If the Lakers go 55-27 or higher ,win the division. Lamar averages 23 points 10 boards 6 assist. He should move ahead of Nash because we would have won the division.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

EHL said:


> Christ. Lamar Odom is averaging 28/9/7/54%FG/73%3-pt. Get real, he's hot, he's not going to continue to average near that amount. I'd be absolutely thrilled with 20/9/5, which makes him no where near an MVP candidate.
> 
> You can't go from doubting Lamar's capabilities as a _2nd_ option, to starting a thread entitled "Lamar Odom, MVP candidate?" after 3 games. At least wait a month or something.


I respect you for continuing to remain a Lamar skeptic, I really genuinely do.

It's the Lakers fans that wanted him traded for crappy players that now are calling him MVP after 3 games that tick me off. Get too high when he's hot, too low when he's struggling.

And it all seems correlated to points.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

:sad:


----------



## da bully (Oct 17, 2006)

i do agree with you b scott that in the nba the mvp is basically for a select few players and its theirs to loose.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

No one, and I mean no one should be considered MVP until the all-star break. At that point, you can start discussing it. For now, just enjoy the ride.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> I respect you for continuing to remain a Lamar skeptic, I really genuinely do.


You are very welcome. 

And why did you have to kill my owl?


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

B-Scott said:


> I know i might get laughed at for this topic ,but i think it's a legit question ,and i will tell you why. Im not just going off the 1st 3 games in which Lamar is averaging 28 points 10 rebounds 7 assist. Im going off how he finished the last 20 games of last season ,the playoffs ,this preseason ,and now the 1st 3 games. Beginning of last season ,when he had no knowledge of the triangle offense ,he was struggling big time. Kobe had to carry the team. From the middle of the season ,to the playoffs, once he mastered the offense ,his game just took off to another level. Now he has improved his outside shot ,he know's his sweet spots from within the triangle ,and now i can see him finally maximizing his potential ,which is 23 points 10 rebounds 7 assist. Lakers will be a 55 win type team.
> 
> If Lamar accompolishes those stats ,and LA is a 55 win team ,is Lamar a top 5 MVP Candidate? Maybe not win the award ,but at least in the top 5.


Yo, I play around with my homerism, but you're actually serious?.?.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Lamar Odom is going to have a big year, and probably come close to averaging a triple double. You can see in Lamar's over all game that he is really comfortable out on the floor with the lakers.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

I think LA's fast start is more team oriented than just Lamar Odom......IMO Odom is more of a Shareef Abdur Rahim (For Example, so don't start) that just puts up stats and really doesn't have much impact on games.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Go one minute into this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAz6XUXsDDU


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

LameR said:


> Go one minute into this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAz6XUXsDDU


No, Thanks.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Prolific Scorer said:


> I think LA's fast start is more team oriented than just Lamar Odom......IMO Odom is more of a Shareef Abdur Rahim (For Example, so don't start) that just puts up stats and really doesn't have much impact on games.


Shareef is a bad example. Besides Lamar has a lot more potential, better over all game, and I believe much younger then that of Shareef by 3 or 4 years.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Potential? Dude's been in the L for 8 years.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Prolific Scorer said:


> Potential? Dude's been in the L for 8 years.


Lol shut the hell up please...All you do is bag down the Lakers...ALL THE TIME. You act like you actually know the Lakers inside and out. 

Comparing Lamar Odom to Shareef? Personal attacks not allowed. Watch more Laker games other than National TV before making comments.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Prolific Scorer said:


> Potential? Dude's been in the L for 8 years.


It takes some players longer to reach their potential. Also Lamar is still young he's 25 right now. Also note that Lamar has always been a good player, but this season he seems to be playing to the potential most have touted him for since coming to the NBA after his Sophomore year at Rhode Island. Actually he's been getting noticeably better the past 2 seasons IMO. This year I believe he could come close to averaging a triple double, he has all the tools to do it.


----------



## B-Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

Lamar is 10 times better then Shareef. Better rebounder ,Better passer, Better ball handler . Lamar makes teammates better because of his ability to draw the double team ,and his length to see over the defense and make certain passes that even Kobe can not make.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm not comparing Lamar to Shareef as a Basketball player, try to follow me here.....

I'm comparing his Value to a Team in terms of Impact.

Lamar Odom's best year was 03-04 IMO.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Prolific Scorer said:


> I'm not comparing Lamar to Shareef as a Basketball player, try to follow me here.....
> 
> I'm comparing his Value to a Team in terms of Impact.
> 
> Lamar Odom's best year was 03-04 IMO.



...Um no...

Like I said before, if you actually watched Lakers games you would realize that Lamar started breaking out after the All-star break in the 05-06 season. Before this period, he often deferred to Kobe because this was his first year playing around Phil's triangle offense. Obviously, it takes an entire year to get used to it. He ended the regular season extremely well and was arguably the most IMPORTANT player in the Suns series. 

This is year two and I guarantee Lamar is going to continue his agressive play.


----------



## naibsel (Dec 21, 2005)

73% from 3pt range.

nuff said

enjoy the hot streak, but dont be naive enough to invest time supporting "Lamar Odom? MVP Candidate" threads


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

LOL at this topic

I'll come back and reply within the next 20 games


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Quentin Richardson for All-NBA Team 1 Award. 25|7.5|1.5 and shooting 64% from the field and 88.3% from behind the arc. :angel:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

upsanddowns said:


> ...Um no...
> 
> Like I said before, if you actually watched Lakers games you would realize that Lamar started breaking out after the All-star break in the 05-06 season. Before this period, he often deferred to Kobe because this was his first year playing around Phil's triangle offense. Obviously, it takes an entire year to get used to it. He ended the regular season extremely well and was arguably the most IMPORTANT player in the Suns series.
> 
> This is year two and I guarantee Lamar is going to continue his agressive play.


and that was becuz he was playin undersized or unexperienced forwards as he has in the first 3 games this season


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

qross1fan said:


> Quentin Richardson for All-NBA Team 1 Award. 25|7.5|1.5 and shooting 64% from the field and 88.3% from behind the arc. :angel:


I second this!

Wait...

No, no I really don't.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> and that was becuz he was playin undersized or unexperienced forwards as he has in the first 3 games this season


Lol another personal attacks not allowed who acts like he knows the Lakers. Yep, I guess Shawn Marion is a really unexperienced forward. 

Buddy, did you even watch the games after the all-star break? Haha, No. 

Stick to your Nets opinions because you know nothing about the Lakers franchise other than Kobe Bryant.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Vinsane said:


> LOL at this topic
> 
> I'll come back and reply within the next 20 games


Honestly. I gotta give Nets fans credit, I haven't seen any Richard Jefferson for MVP threads.... Lamar Odom for MVP is the most ridiculous thing I've heard in awhile. If he gets even top 5 in voting, I will never post on this site again.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

FOr all you Laker's fan check out ya boy Lamar really if teams focus on him what more is he than a 10 5 5 type of player


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

This thread is way too early, MVP shouldn't even be being talked about right now.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

[email protected] thread.

This is a big joke. First of all, too early to say. Second of all, we're talking about Lamar freaking Odom. Third of all, you seriously believe that if the lakers won 60 games or so that Kobe will be denied from winning his 1st MVP because odom is playing better? Think people.


----------



## AIFAN3 (Sep 17, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> [email protected] thread.
> 
> This is a big joke. First of all, too early to say. Second of all, we're talking about Lamar freaking Odom. Third of all, you seriously believe that if the lakers won 60 games or so that Kobe will be denied from winning his 1st MVP because odom is playing better? *Think people*.


To some people this may seem very hard...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> FOr all you Laker's fan check out ya boy Lamar really if teams focus on him what more is he than a 10 5 5 type of player



Wow umm... I dont think he should be an MVP, I dont think he should be an all-star yet... but 10/5/5?? Come on dude, your really underestimating him there...


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

dont bother arguing with him, hes literally vinsane.


----------



## B-Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

Im back to defend the topic that i created. Bottom line is Lamar had 10 points 1st quarter ,and the ball was in Kobe's hands on every freaking possession ,instead of Lamar. Lamar was on pace for another big game ,but tonight Kobe decided to go back to his style of 2 years ago ,when it was waste 20 seconds off the shot clock ,then try and break down the defense and kick out to Chucky atkins for 30 footers. Lamar's game is ready to be a 23 10 and 6 player . Its about the 1st option not yelling HEEEEEY HEEEEEEEEEY give me the ball on every possession ,to allow Lamar to take advantage of his growth.

Bynum and Lamar both would have had over 20 points tonight had Kobe not played. Bynum had 11 points 1st quarter ,finished with 13 points. Lamar had 10 points 1st quarter ,finished with 11.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

B-Scott said:


> Im back to defend the topic that i created. Bottom line is Lamar had 10 points 1st quarter ,and the ball was in Kobe's hands on every freaking possession ,instead of Lamar. Lamar was on pace for another big game ,but tonight Kobe decided to go back to his style of 2 years ago ,when it was waste 20 seconds off the shot clock ,then try and break down the defense and kick out to Chucky atkins for 30 footers. Lamar's game is ready to be a 23 10 and 6 player . Its about the 1st option not yelling HEEEEEY HEEEEEEEEEY give me the ball on every possession ,to allow Lamar to take advantage of his growth.
> 
> Bynum and Lamar both would have had over 20 points tonight had Kobe not played. Bynum had 11 points 1st quarter ,finished with 13 points. Lamar had 10 points 1st quarter ,finished with 11.


The way it seems is like your saying Kobe took his normal 34 shots tonight..


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

B-Scott said:


> Im back to defend the topic that i created. Bottom line is Lamar had 10 points 1st quarter ,and the ball was in Kobe's hands on every freaking possession ,instead of Lamar. Lamar was on pace for another big game ,but tonight Kobe decided to go back to his style of 2 years ago ,when it was waste 20 seconds off the shot clock ,then try and break down the defense and kick out to Chucky atkins for 30 footers. Lamar's game is ready to be a 23 10 and 6 player . Its about the 1st option not yelling HEEEEEY HEEEEEEEEEY give me the ball on every possession ,to allow Lamar to take advantage of his growth.
> 
> Bynum and Lamar both would have had over 20 points tonight had Kobe not played. Bynum had 11 points 1st quarter ,finished with 13 points. Lamar had 10 points 1st quarter ,finished with 11.


That is not what happened at all. Phil Jackson put all the reserves in at the same time and the Lakers lost momentum. Lamar is not going to be an MVP candidate and he simply came back down to Earth.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

B-Scott said:


> Im back to defend the topic that i created. Bottom line is Lamar had 10 points 1st quarter ,and the ball was in Kobe's hands on every freaking possession ,instead of Lamar. Lamar was on pace for another big game ,but tonight Kobe decided to go back to his style of 2 years ago ,when it was waste 20 seconds off the shot clock ,then try and break down the defense and kick out to Chucky atkins for 30 footers. Lamar's game is ready to be a 23 10 and 6 player . Its about the 1st option not yelling HEEEEEY HEEEEEEEEEY give me the ball on every possession ,to allow Lamar to take advantage of his growth.
> 
> Bynum and Lamar both would have had over 20 points tonight had Kobe not played. Bynum had 11 points 1st quarter ,finished with 13 points. Lamar had 10 points 1st quarter ,finished with 11.


Do not attack other posters.

(FYI, this guy never posts on the Laker board)

~Shu


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

B-Scott said:


> Im back to defend the topic that i created. Bottom line is Lamar had 10 points 1st quarter ,and the ball was in Kobe's hands on every freaking possession ,instead of Lamar. Lamar was on pace for another big game ,but tonight Kobe decided to go back to his style of 2 years ago ,when it was waste 20 seconds off the shot clock ,then try and break down the defense and kick out to Chucky atkins for 30 footers. Lamar's game is ready to be a 23 10 and 6 player . Its about the 1st option not yelling HEEEEEY HEEEEEEEEEY give me the ball on every possession ,to allow Lamar to take advantage of his growth.
> 
> Bynum and Lamar both would have had over 20 points tonight had Kobe not played. Bynum had 11 points 1st quarter ,finished with 13 points. Lamar had 10 points 1st quarter ,finished with 11.


Well, Kobe only attempted 10 shots, so i don't know how he hogged the ball. If anything his unselfish play tonight might of caused Lakers the game.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Maybe letting the Sonics score so damned much might have something to do with losing that game.Seattle couldn't guard a one legged man,but they can damned well score.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

How many teams have actually lost at home so far this season? The percentage of wins at home as got to be very good. Seattle played like they were on a mission and the crowd was right there with them.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Diable said:


> Maybe letting the Sonics score so damned much might have something to do with losing that game.Seattle couldn't guard a one legged man,but they can damned well score.


sonics played some pretty scrappy defense tonight actually. Not great by any means, but they came away with 13 steals, and I swear they scored on every possesion that created.


----------



## theflyballa (Aug 8, 2006)

The Lakers aren't going anywhere if Kobe Bryant is not the #1 option. Did Jordan ever take a backseat to Pippen? Kobe is the best player EVER. And it's an insult to even consider him a 2nd option to anyone (that includes Michael Jordan).


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> We all know he is worthy of it


Whoa, I must've missed that memo. The Shawn Marion overrating is getting insane now.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

DuMa said:


> fact: lamar is better than kobe at leading the lakers.



there's a reason why miami traded lamar odom and kept dwayne wade. lamar odom is not the leader type of player teams can build on. he's a great all around player like pippen, leave it at that and get with the program son!


----------



## naibsel (Dec 21, 2005)

aznzen said:


> there's a reason why miami traded lamar odom and kept dwayne wade.


LOL!!! that logic is ****ed

no one would trade Wade with all his potential back then for Shaq, well maybe zeke


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

The only MVP award I can give Odom is MVP of the Lakers First Three Games.


----------



## B-Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

HKF said:


> That is not what happened at all. Phil Jackson put all the reserves in at the same time and the Lakers lost momentum. Lamar is not going to be an MVP candidate and he simply came back down to Earth.


 I watched the entire game. Lamar had 10 points 1st quarter. Yes Phil put in that garbage lineup ,but Kobe likes to over dribble and demand the ball way to much.

Kobe likes to do the same thing on every possession which comletely screws up the whole triangle offense. He dribbles to the same left spot on the floor,waste 15 seconds on the shot clock ,he will have someone set the screen ,then try and create and kick to a guy 30 feet away from the basket. He didnt try and run the triangle at all. Where was Luke in the post? Bynum in the post? Lamar in the post? Its not about them scoring ,its about getting the ball to them in the pinch post,and guys cutting to the basket. Kobe does not allow that to happen.

Lamar initiated the offense 1st 3 games ,now the ball is in Kobe's hands. There is a reason Bynum had 11 points 1st quarter ,but only finished with 13 points. Lamar had 10 points 1st quarter and finished with 11. In the LA TIMES paper today,Lamar said we have to recognize whats working. I wonder who he was refering to? KOBE


----------



## B-Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

EHL said:


> Do not attack other posters.
> 
> (FYI, this guy never posts on the Laker board)
> 
> ~Shu


When did i attack a poster? 

This all comes down to critisizing Kobe. When ppl critisize Lamar for a entire season ,you would not consider it attacking other posters. Thats why i dont like posting on Laker boards. Kobe can go 10-40 and it will be Lamar's fault.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

b-scott - you probably would have been better served attempting to make these points in a thread not asking if odom was an mvp candidate. we know that isn't remotely a possibility.


----------



## B-Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

Your absolutely correct now. Especially with the ball in Kobe's hands 20 seconds out of a 24 second shot clock.

Had Kobe not played ,Lamar and Bynum both would have had over 20 points easy. They were in double digits 1st quarter. Unforunately Kobe doesnt know how to recognize who and when guys are playing well. If Bynum is dominating inside ,Kobe wont recognize that. If Lamar has a 6-3 guard on him ,kobe wont recognize it. This is the problem we had beginning of last season ,why we blew so many close games.So your right ,with Kobe back ,Lamar is not a MVP candidate or a ALL STAR. He is back to 12 to 14 points a game.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

odom's not an mvp candidate because he's not that level player, and he's not the best player on his team.

and he had 6 1st qtr points (2 3's).


----------



## B-Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

Kobe is the Lakers best scorer ,i would not exactly call him a better player then Lamar. Odom makes everyone better when the ball is in his hands. Last 20 games of last year and the playoffs,Lamar was our best player. The offense just runs much smoother with the ball in his hands. It's not about the scoring ,it's about the flow off the offense. Passing ,and having trust to get it back.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

B-Scott said:


> Kobe is the Lakers best scorer ,i would not exactly call him a better player then Lamar. Odom makes everyone better when the ball is in his hands. Last 20 games of last year and the playoffs,Lamar was our best player. The offense just runs much smoother with the ball in his hands. It's not about the scoring ,it's about the flow off the offense. Passing ,and having trust to get it back.


as smooth as the offense would run w/o kobe, the lakers would not even come close to the playoffs without him. Kobe is possibly the best player in the league, odom is nowhere near an mvp candidate. He can play well for small stretches, but for 82 games, i dont see him doing anything more than 12-14 pts/gm. Laker fans are funny, you win two games without your best player and all of a sudden he's a cancer. Odom wouldnt be able to lead a team to a .500 record through a whole season


----------



## B-Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

2 years ago ,the Lakers were 6-8 without Kobe ,with Lamar leading the way. 2-18 without Lamar with Kobe on the court ,and leading the way.

Last season Lamar averaged 19 points 10 rebounds the last 20 games of the season ,when the ball went through him ,and over 20 points 11 rebounds in the playoffs. He is much better then a 12 to 14 point guy.

When the ball goes through him,Lamar is a 20 points 10 rebound guy. His impact on wins and loses is actually better then Kobe. When Lamar is out the lineup,we become a horrible rebounding team ,and shots start becoming more difficult.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

B-Scott said:


> 2 years ago ,the Lakers were 6-8 without Kobe ,with Lamar leading the way. 2-18 without Lamar with Kobe on the court ,and leading the way.
> 
> Last season Lamar averaged 19 points 10 rebounds the last 20 games of the season ,when the ball went through him ,and over 20 points 11 rebounds in the playoffs. He is much better then a 12 to 14 point guy.
> 
> When the ball goes through him,Lamar is a 20 points 10 rebound guy. His impact on wins and loses is actually better then Kobe. When Lamar is out the lineup,we become a horrible rebounding team ,and shots start becoming more difficult.



the schedules also have a lot to do with it as well...

and i remember two years ago when odom got hurt, the lakers were out of the playoff hunt anyways so they seemed to tank some games....


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

B-Scott said:


> Kobe is the Lakers best scorer ,i would not exactly call him a better player then Lamar. Odom makes everyone better when the ball is in his hands. Last 20 games of last year and the playoffs,Lamar was our best player. The offense just runs much smoother with the ball in his hands. It's not about the scoring ,it's about the flow off the offense. Passing ,and having trust to get it back.


as long as you realize you're in the 2% camp that thinks odom's better than kobe. the other 98% would pick kobe.

and kobe averaged 42 ppg in april last year, with ridiculous efficiency (62% ts%). 

it's just not a reasonable position, imo, to put odom and kobe on the same level. they're not.


----------



## B-Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

Your looking at points scored by a individual ,not how the team operates as a whole. Your also not looking at the amount of games Kobe blows with poor shooting. Last season the Lakers were in full control of many games in the 4th quarter ,but lost with Kobe going 12-35. Especially when we played Memphis. We had 10 points leads against them at Home ( TWICE) and Kobe just shot them back in the game. That happened more then just twice ,i was just naming a few.

Kobe is a better scorer. Lamar is a better rebounder ,Passer ,Leader ,better at recognizing when guys are either hot ,or one of his teammates has a mismatch. If Bynum scores 3 straight times,Lamars thought is i got to get it back to the big guy. Kobe doesnt think like that.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

For some reason you seem to think the Lakers would be scoring 114 points for the next 79 games and shooting 53% from the floor, if Kobe didn't play. I sure hope you realize that the Lakers are going to lose basketball games. The Sonics played better last night.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

theflyballa said:


> The Lakers aren't going anywhere if Kobe Bryant is not the #1 option. Did Jordan ever take a backseat to Pippen? Kobe is the best player EVER. And it's an insult to even consider him a 2nd option to anyone (that includes Michael Jordan).


 
Are you a troll or is this some sort of gimmick?You obviously never saw Michael wear a Bulls uniform.I don't know of any reasonable poster here that concurs with this sort of nonsense.People who saw MJ play know that he almost always involved his teammates as much as possible and only really asserted himself when necessary.He wanted to win enough to put the team first.I've never seen you write one word about the Lakers or what Kobe does to help them win.Isn't that peculiar?


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

B-Scott said:


> 2 years ago ,the Lakers were 6-8 without Kobe ,with Lamar leading the way. 2-18 without Lamar with Kobe on the court ,and leading the way.
> 
> Last season Lamar averaged 19 points 10 rebounds the last 20 games of the season ,when the ball went through him ,and over 20 points 11 rebounds in the playoffs. He is much better then a 12 to 14 point guy.
> 
> When the ball goes through him,Lamar is a 20 points 10 rebound guy. His impact on wins and loses is actually better then Kobe. When Lamar is out the lineup,we become a horrible rebounding team ,and shots start becoming more difficult.



You fail to mention that team was a mess, and Bryant played the entire year injured. 

Even suggesting Odom is close to Bryant is asinine. Odom has always had consistency problems.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

He won't be winning the MVP if he has to play against defensive juggernauts like the Sonics on a regular basis.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

SeaNet said:


> He won't be winning the MVP if he has to play against defensive juggernauts like the Sonics on a regular basis.



haha...repped...


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

B-Scott said:


> 2 years ago ,the Lakers were 6-8 without Kobe ,with Lamar leading the way. 2-18 without Lamar with Kobe on the court ,and leading the way.
> *
> Last season Lamar averaged 19 points 10 rebounds the last 20 games of the season ,when the ball went through him ,and over 20 points 11 rebounds in the playoffs. He is much better then a 12 to 14 point guy.
> *
> When the ball goes through him,Lamar is a 20 points 10 rebound guy. His impact on wins and loses is actually better then Kobe. When Lamar is out the lineup,we become a horrible rebounding team ,and shots start becoming more difficult.


Hes not as good as he played in hte playoffs. You are kidding yourself if you think Lamar Odom can dominate like he did against the Sun's consistently all season because you seem to be forgetting the Sun's complete lack of interior defense. Lamar Odom can abuse Shawn Marion on hte block all game long seeing that hes bigger. Against teams with actual post defense, he's not gonna dominate. Without Kobe, he wouldn't even be able to operate as well as he does on the block. Having Kobe there on the wing makes it nearly impossible to throw double teams at Odom. Don't kid yourself. Odom is not even close to Kobe's level. He is a better rebounder because he is tall and long, thats it. Kobe is better at every other aspect of hte game.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> Well, Kobe only attempted 10 shots, so i don't know how he hogged the ball. If anything his unselfish play tonight might of caused Lakers the game.


Lol, haters come up with the most idiotic statements. Why don't you think? 

Kobe lost the game because of his unselfish play? Did you even watch the game? It was the turnovers and lack of defense that cost the Lakers the game.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

The fact that Lamar Odom can still go left and score means that opposing teams don't give a damn to gameplan for him. That's like still letting Kobe shoot elbow jumpers. Make Odom a 1st option and watch him become ineffective in a hurry. Opposing defenses gameplan to make a 1st option player beat you in more than one way. Odom doesn't have enough variety in his game to handle that responsibility.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

upsanddowns said:


> Lol, haters come up with the most idiotic statements. Why don't you think?
> 
> Kobe lost the game because of his unselfish play? Did you even watch the game? It was the turnovers and lack of defense that cost the Lakers the game.


Well, Kobe drove to the lane plenty of times but didn't try to shoot or lay it in. Instead he passed it to an open teamate, hence sometimes it resulted in TO. The second quarter collapse by the second unite was also a huge turning point in the game. I think Kobe's trying to fit in with the system that was working before he came off injury. That and him still not being 100% has effected his play and imo if continues will make the Laker suffer.

Trust me, I did watch the game with my hardcore Kobe fan brother.


----------



## theflyballa (Aug 8, 2006)

Diable said:


> Are you a troll or is this some sort of gimmick?You obviously never saw Michael wear a Bulls uniform.I don't know of any reasonable poster here that concurs with this sort of nonsense.People who saw MJ play know that he almost always involved his teammates as much as possible and only really asserted himself when necessary.He wanted to win enough to put the team first.I've never seen you write one word about the Lakers or what Kobe does to help them win.Isn't that peculiar?


I saw Jordan play. And Kobe is clearly the better player. Give Kobe a Scottie Pippen, and he'll give you a championship ring. Kobe is the best player to ever play. Don't judge him by accomplishments alone. Watch him play on the court. Did Jordan have the same silky smooth jumper? The deadly clutch outside shooting? The amazing ballhandling? Court vision? Creativity? How many 80-point games did Jordan score?


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

theflyballa said:


> I saw Jordan play. And Kobe is clearly the better player. Give Kobe a Scottie Pippen, and he'll give you a championship ring. Kobe is the best player to ever play. Don't judge him by accomplishments alone. Watch him play on the court. Did Jordan have the same silky smooth jumper? The deadly clutch outside shooting? The amazing ballhandling? Court vision? Creativity? How many 80-point games did Jordan score?


You forgot that Kobe also won a Slam Dunk title while he was still in his teens. Clearly Kobe is the better baller! So holla at number 24!


----------



## g-dog-rice#2 (Jan 29, 2006)

If Kobe didn't win it last season after his amazing performances, then there is no way that Odom will get it. Now if you want to talk Most Improved Player, then maybe Odom could win that.

But after the 1st week of the season the MVP is Iverson.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Kobe is great but Jordan is the undisputed GOAT.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

theflyballa said:


> I saw kobe play. And jordan is clearly the better player. Give jordan a shaq, and he'll give you 15 championship rings. jordan is the best player to ever play. Don't judge him by accomplishments alone. Watch him play on the court. Did kobe have the same silky smooth jumper? The deadly clutch outside shooting? The amazing ballhandling? Court vision? Creativity?



...


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> Kobe is great but Jordan is the undisputed GOAT.


I agree with you.

OMG did i just say that.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

HKF said:


> For some reason you seem to think the Lakers would be scoring 114 points for the next 79 games and shooting 53% from the floor, if Kobe didn't play. I sure hope you realize that the Lakers are going to lose basketball games. The Sonics played better last night.


OT: In your sig. Whats with you liking Rad man?


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

i think kobes doing a great job of fitting into the system that helped them win at the end of last year and then almost knock off the suns... if he needs to drop 35, 30,50, 80 (lol), then he'll do it... but if he doesnt need to then the team will be better off overall... some nights they need that out of him other times they need others to get involved...

*the thing that really disapoints me right now is the lakers ****in weak *** defense... they aint gonna do **** given up 108 ppg..*


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Unique said:


> I agree with you.
> 
> OMG did i just say that.


Strange World, eh? lol


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Unique said:


> *I agree with you.*
> 
> OMG did i just say that.


Then you are BOTH wrong. :biggrin:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

theflyballa said:


> I saw Jordan play. And Kobe is clearly the better player. Give Kobe a Scottie Pippen, and he'll give you a championship ring. Kobe is the best player to ever play. Don't judge him by accomplishments alone. Watch him play on the court. Did Jordan have the same silky smooth jumper? The deadly clutch outside shooting? The amazing ballhandling? Court vision? Creativity? How many 80-point games did Jordan score?


Are u serious???
Shaq has been gone for 2 years and what is Kobe's postseason record


----------



## AIFAN3 (Sep 17, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> Are u serious???
> Shaq has been gone for 2 years and what is Kobe's postseason record


You do realize to theflyballa Kobe>>>>>Jesus


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> Well, Kobe drove to the lane plenty of times but didn't try to shoot or lay it in. Instead he passed it to an open teamate, hence sometimes it resulted in TO. The second quarter collapse by the second unite was also a huge turning point in the game. I think Kobe's trying to fit in with the system that was working before he came off injury. That and him still not being 100% has effected his play and imo if continues will make the Laker suffer.
> 
> Trust me, I did watch the game with my hardcore Kobe fan brother.


I agree with you that Kobe is still not 100% and he is still incorporating himself into offense. However, it's better to establish himself with the team now rather than later....most Lakers fans don't want to see a Kobe that has no chemistry with his team. Come December Kobe should be his normal self. 

By the way, Kobe's turnovers wasn't the main factor of the loss. If you even realized, Kobe only had 3 turnovers but with 9 Assists. Lamar had 4 Turnovers, Radmonovic had 3 Turnovers, Evans had 3 turnovers, Cook had 3 Turnovers, etc. 

The main reason they lost is because how they played as a TEAM. Seattle was shooting extremely well throughout the whole game. If you let a team shoot 60%(12-20) from the 3 point line, you're going to lose. Don't take this loss all on Kobe's shoulders. 

Seriously, Kobe takes all the credit and he gets all the blame.


----------



## theflyballa (Aug 8, 2006)

Vinsane said:


> Are u serious???
> Shaq has been gone for 2 years and what is Kobe's postseason record


Kobe's only one man. He can't guard all 5 opposing players. If his team would help at all, we're talking multiple rings.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

The Next NBA MVP continued his strong play
11 points 5 boards 3 assists in 42 minutes of play
LOL
Iverson might be this year's MVP


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Thread starter looks worse by the day. Old hat for this guy.


----------



## B-Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

I agree with Kobe back Lamar will go back to averaging 14 points a game. 

Watch the game and watch how Kobe always goes HEEEEEEEY HEEEEEEEY . Kobe demands the ball so much that Lamar cant get the touches he got when Kobe was out. PPl will point to Kobe's 32 points ,but the bottom is they lose ,and didnt have a balanced attack like before.

Kobe's defense was absolutely horrible tonight. Jarrett jack blew by him lke he was stuck to the floor. I can care less about those 32 points. Play some defense.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

B-Scott said:


> When did i attack a poster?
> 
> This all comes down to critisizing Kobe. When ppl critisize Lamar for a entire season ,you would not consider it attacking other posters. Thats why i dont like posting on Laker boards. Kobe can go 10-40 and it will be Lamar's fault.


His post was editted by a moderator, telling him not to attack other posters. Those were not his words toward you.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

lmao. How do you explain Luke Walton jacking up more shots than Odom? For crying out loud, the only reason Walton is in the NBA is because of his _passing_ ability, yet he got up more shots than Odom in fewer minutes. 

Unnecessary.

~Shu


----------



## B-Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

Luke is showing some ability that i never though he had. He is averaging close to 15 points this season. Improved his outside shot.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

B-Scott said:


> Luke is showing some ability that i never though he had. He is averaging close to 15 points this season. Improved his outside shot.


The point flew over your head. Shocking. 

Odom is not aggressive, never has been. As this garbage thread proved, your ability to interpret games rationally is severly hampered by your inability to cease from jumping to conclusions based on limited sample sizes (in this case, Odom's first two games of the season). You also have this massive hard-on for criticizing Bryant. It's sad, and it's the reason you've been banned everywhere else. No one that's seen your act is fooled by it.


----------



## naibsel (Dec 21, 2005)

id rather have antawn jamison than lamar.

and antawns never going to be a MVP candidate


----------



## theflyballa (Aug 8, 2006)

Odom sucks. He's garbage and a waste of space. Luckily, Kobe will carry us yet AGAIN this season. If Odom would just get out of the way, Kobe can make you say "Jordan who?"


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

EHL said:


> You also have this massive hard-on for criticizing Bryant. It's sad.


 LOL


----------



## B-Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

EHL said:


> The point flew over your head. Shocking.
> 
> Odom is not aggressive, never has been. As this garbage thread proved, your ability to interpret games rationally is severly hampered by your inability to cease from jumping to conclusions based on limited sample sizes (in this case, Odom's first two games of the season). You also have this massive hard-on for criticizing Bryant. It's sad, and it's the reason you've been banned everywhere else. No one that's seen your act is fooled by it.


Its obvious your not familair with the triangle offense. The triangle is not about dribbling on the same left side off the court ,holding the ball for 15 seconds ,getting a screen and going 1 on 1. You know Kobe does that.

Kobe also demands the ball ,yelling at teammates (Jordan Farmar) HEEEEEEEY HEEEEEEY telling him to swing the ball back to his side. This make it impossible for Lamar to get in to any rythym. You cant just toss the ball to Lamar with 5 seconds on the clock after you have over-dribbled,then say shoot it. I suggest you watch the Bulls and how MJ ran the offense. He allowed the offense to be ran ,then had trust the ball would come back to him. Lamar was ready for a monster season ,now Kobe is back to over-dribbling. The team is better running the offense through Lamar in the post.

6 turnovers again last night


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

B-Scott said:


> Its obvious your not familair with the triangle offense. The triangle is not about dribbling on the same left side off the court ,holding the ball for 15 seconds ,getting a screen and going 1 on 1. You know Kobe does that.
> 
> Kobe also demands the ball ,yelling at teammates (Jordan Farmar) HEEEEEEEY HEEEEEEY telling him to swing the ball back to his side. This make it impossible for Lamar to get in to any rythym. You cant just toss the ball to Lamar with 5 seconds on the clock after you have over-dribbled,then say shoot it. I suggest you watch the Bulls and how MJ ran the offense. He allowed the offense to be ran ,then had trust the ball would come back to him. Lamar was ready for a monster season ,now Kobe is back to over-dribbling. The team is better running the offense through Lamar in the post.
> 
> 6 turnovers again last night


Ignore EHL, he is just some Kobe homer. I agree with you, Lakers sux anyway!


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

B-Scott said:


> Its obvious your not familair with the triangle offense. The triangle is not about dribbling on the same left side off the court ,holding the ball for 15 seconds ,getting a screen and going 1 on 1. You know Kobe does that.


Every player does that, and every player that has ever run the triangle does that. Sometimes plays break down and you have to create plays on your own. That's a simple rule that applies to _all_ offenses.

Btw, I guarantee that you know nothing about the triangle. I've physically played in a triangle offense and have studied it since it's Chicago popularity. I've also had lots of Flex O experience from a Utah Rick Majerus camp. I bet you won't bother to touch this subject because you have no clue what the triangle is about. That's sad, considering you claim Kobe "doesn't run it". Tex Winters and Phil Jackson would disagree, btw. 



> Kobe also demands the ball ,yelling at teammates (Jordan Farmar) HEEEEEEEY HEEEEEEY telling him to swing the ball back to his side. This make it impossible for Lamar to get in to any rythym. You cant just toss the ball to Lamar with 5 seconds on the clock after you have over-dribbled,then say shoot it. I suggest you watch the Bulls and how MJ ran the offense. He allowed the offense to be ran ,then had trust the ball would come back to him. Lamar was ready for a monster season ,now Kobe is back to over-dribbling. The team is better running the offense through Lamar in the post.
> 
> 6 turnovers again last night


Meh, what can I say, none of this is even remotely true. Not surprising.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

B-Scott said:


> If Lamar accompolishes those stats ,and LA is a 55 win team ,is Lamar a top 5 MVP Candidate? Maybe not win the award ,but at least in the top 5.


Not even close. MVPs bring it every single game. Learn the game.


----------



## B-Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

EHL said:


> Every player does that, and every player that has ever run the triangle does that. Sometimes plays break down and you have to create plays on your own. That's a simple rule that applies to _all_ offenses.
> 
> Btw, I guarantee that you know nothing about the triangle. I've physically played in a triangle offense and have studied it since it's Chicago popularity. I've also had lots of Flex O experience from a Utah Rick Majerus camp. I bet you won't bother to touch this subject because you have no clue what the triangle is about. That's sad, considering you claim Kobe "doesn't run it". Tex Winters and Phil Jackson would disagree, btw.
> 
> ...



You don't consider it true because im getting on Kobe. If it was Lamar it would all be true. 

Question? If Lamar is being guarded by Gionobli 6-5 , Cuttino Mobley -6-4 , Kyle Korver 6-5 do you think Kobe would recognize that mismatch ,and think to himself ,im going to feed Lamar until they double. Nope ,because he didnt do it the last 2 years. With the exception of last years playoffs. Hopefully he plays like last years playoffs throught the season. Everytime we played the teams above,we did not take advantage of those mismatches .


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

John said:


> Ignore EHL, he is just some Kobe homer. I agree with you, Lakers sux anyway!


John,

Its over, I cant play anymore, get it right.


Regards,
Penny Hardway


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

B-Scott said:


> 6 turnovers again last night


Give him some time, dude has'nt played ball in months. He's obviously off with his rhythm.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

B-Scott said:


> Question? If Lamar is being guarded by Gionobli 6-5 , Cuttino Mobley -6-4 , Kyle Korver 6-5 do you think Kobe would recognize that mismatch ,and think to himself ,im going to feed Lamar until they double. Nope ,because he didnt do it the last 2 years.


Actually, he would if Odom were willing to be aggressive and exploit smaller defenders. Odom is frustrating because at times he'll look like a beast, able to use his unique size/speed combination to score easily, and other times he'll look tentative.

Bryant has been quite good over his career at giving up the ball when a teammate has a superior opportunity. Judging him by how he uses Odom is deceptive, because Odom is not always mentally ready to carry the load.


----------



## B-Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

Minstrel said:


> Actually, he would if Odom were willing to be aggressive and exploit smaller defenders. Odom is frustrating because at times he'll look like a beast, able to use his unique size/speed combination to score easily, and other times he'll look tentative.
> 
> Bryant has been quite good over his career at giving up the ball when a teammate has a superior opportunity. Judging him by how he uses Odom is deceptive, because Odom is not always mentally ready to carry the load.


How can Lamar be aggressive when Kobe demands the ball so much. Kobe jumps to post position with 20 seconds left on the shot block. Immedietely. If you watched last nights game ,he was yelling at Farmar Heeeeeey Heeeey to swing the ball back to his side. He does that a lot. You can really understand my point a lot better if you go to Laker games. He demends the ball to the point where,i think he intimidates the players. If he doesnt get it ,he will let them know.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

B-Scott said:


> Its obvious your not familair with the triangle offense. The triangle is not about dribbling on the same left side off the court ,holding the ball for 15 seconds ,getting a screen and going 1 on 1. You know Kobe does that.
> 
> Kobe also demands the ball ,yelling at teammates (Jordan Farmar) HEEEEEEEY HEEEEEEY telling him to swing the ball back to his side. This make it impossible for Lamar to get in to any rythym. You cant just toss the ball to Lamar with 5 seconds on the clock after you have over-dribbled,then say shoot it. I suggest you watch the Bulls and how MJ ran the offense. He allowed the offense to be ran ,then had trust the ball would come back to him. Lamar was ready for a monster season ,now Kobe is back to over-dribbling. The team is better running the offense through Lamar in the post.
> 
> 6 turnovers again last night


uh....

Jordan let the offense be run? Lets not forget about those times when Jordan would completely abandon the offense at times and proceed to scream at his teammates to give him the ball, isolate at the top of hte key and drive 2-3 straight possessions while other players just stood around.

Using Jordan is a horrible example.


----------



## deveangeorge (Nov 14, 2005)

I LOLed this thread. It's a like kid asking for cookie while looking at the empty cookie jar. THERE'S NO COOKIE IN THE COOKIE JAR SON


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

A day in the life of Lamar Odom...




































"He took em... He took all the cookies..."


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

B-Scott said:


> How can Lamar be aggressive when Kobe demands the ball so much. Kobe jumps to post position with 20 seconds left on the shot block. Immedietely. If you watched last nights game ,he was yelling at Farmar Heeeeeey Heeeey to swing the ball back to his side. He does that a lot.


Of course he does. That's why he's a future Hall of Famer. His aggressiveness to make plays for himself and others. Taking away that warrior mentality would throw him down to Michael Redd's level. Or below even.



> You can really understand my point a lot better if you go to Laker games. He demends the ball to the point where,i think he intimidates the players. If he doesnt get it ,he will let them know.


He is playing on a team with grown men. Michael Jordan was the same way. They should be able to handle his vocal dominance. He demanded the ball just the same with Shaquille O'Neal on the team, and Shaquille was still able to get 30 a game alongside Kobe's 30. You are trying to blame Kobe for the team's (Lamar in particular) assertiveness. The game doesn't work like that.

and Zero the Hero that post was stupid and unfunny. Punch yourself in the face for that one.


----------



## B-Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

Im going to make one more reply in this post. 

1. Lamar is still averaging 20 points 8.4 rebounds 6 assist. Lakers are 4-2 because of him. As of right now ,he is a top 7 MVP Candidate

2. 2004 NBA Finals when Shaq had it going in that Game 4 and Kobe refused to give him the ball because he could not stand the fact that Shaq could potentially win the MVP again. Kobe has done that with Lamar Odom numerous times. Lamar can have a mismatch ,be rolling early in a game ,and Kobe will not recognize that mismatch ,and start being aggressive when it was not even necessary. Non fans probably dont watch a lot of Laker games ,so all i can go by is examples of National Televised games where everyone watched. Lakers vs Heat 2 years ago on ABC. Kobe started off on fire ,but cooled off big time in the 2nd half. He finished like 12-30. That particular game Lamar had 28 points and was on a roll. Kobe did not recognize that and just kept launching. After the game Van Gundy made a comment about Lamar not getting the ball ,and that was in the Heats favor.

This has happened a lot in the Lamar -Kobe era. This is why we blew so many close games over the last 2 years. You see Kobe walking off the court with that dejected look on his face. Lamar is 8-11 ,your 12-30 RECOGNIZE who's hot. Laker fans will say this is not true ,but all you got to do is look back to that Game 4 of the NBA FINALS 3 years ago. If he could do it with shaq in the Finals ,he could do it with Lamar odom in a simple regular season game.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

BScott, anybody can point out one particular game where Kobe did this or Kobe did that. If you want to know the current Kobe, look at him in the playoffs against the Suns, where the games really count. He deferred a lot more to his teammates because they had the advantage inside and they almost got it done.



> 2. 2004 NBA Finals when Shaq had it going in that Game 4 and Kobe refused to give him the ball because he could not stand the fact that Shaq could potentially win the MVP again.


Shaquille was scoring but he wasn't playing defense nor grabbing rebounds. Also, Larry Brown was intentionally leaving single coverage on Shaquille and snaking the defense on Kobe because he knew Shaquille could not win the series on his back alone. To single the blame on any one player shows your lack of knowledge with the game.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

sherako said:


> ]
> 
> and Zero the Hero that post was stupid and unfunny. Punch yourself in the face for that one.


Go... to some Kobe pictures


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Zero Hero said:


> Go... to some Kobe pictures


I am not the one who took some time out of my day to place that prosaic montage together. A cookie in Kobe's hand? So pathetic I'm laughing. Step your humor game up.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Called photoshop... Takes like 10 seconds... I'll try to "step my humor game up" to meet your standards next time.  O and to answer the question, no he's not a MVP candidate. Not a chance in hell.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

B-Scott said:


> Im going to make one more reply in this post.
> 
> 1. Lamar is still averaging 20 points 8.4 rebounds 6 assist. Lakers are 4-2 because of him. As of right now ,he is a top 7 MVP Candidate
> 
> ...


ok i'll give him 5 more games till he is out of MVP talks for the rest of the season


----------



## da bully (Oct 17, 2006)

wow b scott you relly dont like kobe do ypu?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

B-Scott said:


> You don't consider it true because im getting on Kobe. If it was Lamar it would all be true.


No, it would depend what you were talking about. Plus the fact that you're even comparing Odom to Kobe is just insulting. Or that you would create a thread saying Lamar is "at least" a top 5 MVP candidate legitimately. How do you honestly expect people to take that seriously?

You're clearly overreacting (and if you ask me, overcompenstating) by continually pimping Odom and blaming Kobe for his woes. As if Lamar Odom was this aggressive, elite scorer before he came to L.A. :laugh: 



> Question? If Lamar is being guarded by Gionobli 6-5 , Cuttino Mobley -6-4 , Kyle Korver 6-5 do you think Kobe would recognize that mismatch ,and think to himself ,im going to feed Lamar until they double. Nope ,because he didnt do it the last 2 years.


Dude, Lamar couldn't even score more than 19 ppg against the _Suns_ defense in last year's playoffs, where he had many more mismatches than just 6'4"/6'5" guards; like that horribly thin defensive front court of theirs. Know your history buddy; Lamar doesn't consistently attack whether he's playing with Kobe or not. Last year and the year before, Lamar's scoring average without Kobe was _under_ 19 ppg, which is sad when you think about it because the Lakers in 05 and 06 were basically lottery teams without Kobe (see their records), so he had all the possessions he could possibly ask for and still didn't consistently attack. 

The first two games this season were the first two consecutive games Lamar has gone off in I don't know how long. They were wonderful to watch. And he continued it in the 3rd game when Kobe came back. But, not surprisingly, he has disappeared since. Shocking, I know. Not like he has a history of it before coming to LA or anything.  



> With the exception of last years playoffs. Hopefully he plays like last years playoffs throught the season. Everytime we played the teams above,we did not take advantage of those mismatches .


Yeah, and last year's playoffs turned out great for the Lakers.  

Fact is, the offense hasn't even been the Lakers' glaring weakness since Shaq left; it's been the *defense*. Yet you choose to talk more about the offense and Kobe. Interesting.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Zero Hero said:


> A day in the life of Lamar Odom...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf:


----------



## B-Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

EHL said:


> No, it would depend what you were talking about. Plus the fact that you're even comparing Odom to Kobe is just insulting. Or that you would create a thread saying Lamar is "at least" a top 5 MVP candidate legitimately. How do you honestly expect people to take that seriously?
> 
> You're clearly overreacting (and if you ask me, overcompenstating) by continually pimping Odom and blaming Kobe for his woes. As if Lamar Odom was this aggressive, elite scorer before he came to L.A. :laugh:
> 
> ...


Another Laker fan obsessed with Lamar's scoring. If he doesnt score 20 or more points ,then he disappeared. Phil jackson said he would rather Lamar average 16 points 10 rebounds and 6 assist over 20 points 5 and 5. It has more impact on the game. 2nd half of last season and the playoffs,Lamar was our best player. When he is at the top of his game ,it rubs off on his teammates. When Kobe is at the top of his game ,he does not always rub off on his teammates ,because its more individual.

You dont have to average 30 points just to be a MVP Candidate. Chauncey Billups wasnt averaging 30 points ,the middle of last season when he was a MVP candidate. He slipped off late in the season ,but at Mid-season he was a top 5 candidate. Lamar is currently averaging 20 points 8.4 rebounds and 6 assist. I think he will finish at 19 9 and 6 and Lakers will win 50 games or more. Thats a MVP candidate in my opinion.

Lakers as a team ,are also better running the offense through him. Not that he is a better scorer then Kobe ,but because we get high percentage shots on a consistent basis ,because Lamar because he is 6-10 with long arms ,can find guys cutting to the basket much easier then Kobe can when Kobe is in the post. The team just operates much better. Kobe has a habit of wasting possessions with those long 35 footers. That can be the difference between winning close games ,and always losing them.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

lamar no longer averaging 20


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

The Lakers sure were great tonight with Kobe playing 2nd fiddle to Lamar Odom.


----------



## B-Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

Bottom line is the Lakers are 1-3 since Kobe has returned. Kobe had one of his temper tantrums. He was a little aggressive last game ,Phil told him to run the offense a little more . Kobe takes that like a 10 year old kid and says ok ,i wont shoot just like 2004 when he didnt shoot against Sacremento ,and Game 7 last season.

Lamar Odom - Lakers are not using Lamar in the post like they did the last 20 games of last season. He is back to playing 30 feet away from the basket. Your not going to dribble through the pistons entire defense on a consistent basis. Lamar needs to be in the post like he was used in Miami ,and the last 20 games of last year.

Bottom line is SCOREBOARD like Jim Rome says. 1-3 with Kobe.Lamar's stats have decreased since his return. Kobe does not have the ability to have balance in his game. He is either to selfish ,or to unselfish. He can't balance it out.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

B-Scott said:


> Another Laker fan obsessed with Lamar's scoring. If he doesnt score 20 or more points ,then he disappeared. Phil jackson said he would rather Lamar average 16 points 10 rebounds and 6 assist over 20 points 5 and 5. It has more impact on the game. 2nd half of last season and the playoffs,Lamar was our best player. When he is at the top of his game ,it rubs off on his teammates. When Kobe is at the top of his game ,he does not always rub off on his teammates ,because its more individual.


lmao. Phil Jackson and Tex Winters commented multiple times last season and even this season that Lamar needs to score more and is not aggressive enough with the ball. It's fact buddy. 



> You dont have to average 30 points just to be a MVP Candidate. Chauncey Billups wasnt averaging 30 points ,the middle of last season when he was a MVP candidate. He slipped off late in the season ,but at Mid-season he was a top 5 candidate. Lamar is currently averaging 20 points 8.4 rebounds and 6 assist. I think he will finish at 19 9 and 6 and Lakers will win 50 games or more. Thats a MVP candidate in my opinion.


Your opinion is bunk. In no world is 19/9/6 a legit MVP candidate unless you're the best defender in the league. Billups was not a legit candidate last season, he was riding the Pistons' historic winning streak that ended in 64 wins. 



> Lakers as a team ,are also better running the offense through him. Not that he is a better scorer then Kobe ,but because we get high percentage shots on a consistent basis ,because Lamar because he is 6-10 with long arms ,can find guys cutting to the basket much easier then Kobe can when Kobe is in the post. The team just operates much better. Kobe has a habit of wasting possessions with those long 35 footers. That can be the difference between winning close games ,and always losing them.


Lamar has never proven to be a good first option. This is undeniable fact, get used to it.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

B-Scott said:


> Bottom line is the Lakers are 1-3 since Kobe has returned.


2-3. At least add the numbers correctly. 



> Lamar Odom - Lakers are not using Lamar in the post like they did the last 20 games of last season. He is back to playing 30 feet away from the basket. Your not going to dribble through the pistons entire defense on a consistent basis. Lamar needs to be in the post like he was used in Miami ,and the last 20 games of last year.


Lamar Odom wasn't in the post at the end of last year, you obviously don't know how to watch games. His scoring was up primarily because he was riding a ridiculously hot 3-point shooting streak. 



> Bottom line is SCOREBOARD like Jim Rome says. 1-3 with Kobe.Lamar's stats have decreased since his return. Kobe does not have the ability to have balance in his game. He is either to selfish ,or to unselfish. He can't balance it out.


It's not Kobe's fault Lamar is a puss. Lamar's always been a puss. Before he came to the Lakers. I know it's hard for you to accept, but the statistics and common sense from watching games bears it out. He couldn't even score 17 ppg playing next to Wade in the postseason. He's not a good scorer, certainly not a good first option scorer, and _definitely_ should not be given the ball to distribute because every team that he has ever been asked to do that on went absolutely nowhere.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

B-Scott said:


> Bottom line is the Lakers are 1-3 since Kobe has returned. Kobe had one of his temper tantrums. He was a little aggressive last game ,Phil told him to run the offense a little more . Kobe takes that like a 10 year old kid and says ok ,i wont shoot just like 2004 when he didnt shoot against Sacremento ,and Game 7 last season.
> 
> Lamar Odom - Lakers are not using Lamar in the post like they did the last 20 games of last season. He is back to playing 30 feet away from the basket. Your not going to dribble through the pistons entire defense on a consistent basis. Lamar needs to be in the post like he was used in Miami ,and the last 20 games of last year.



You want to know why? Because agianst an actual post defense, Lamar Odom's play in the post is highly limited. He can abuse undersized forwards like Shawn Marion or whatever poor excuse of a big mant hey threw out at him in the east back when he was in Miami. But when a defender hwo can actual guard playters down low is on him, he can't score at will. Its amazing that you can't see this.

Its Kobe's fault that they're 1-3? What are you saying? That Kobe should've been more aggressive tongiht? I thought he needed to facilitate Lamar Odom more. Kobe's aggressiveness is never a problem, in general the Lakers offense has never been hte problem, the problem with the Lakrs is their inability to defend any team in the league. Kobe can't guard anyone right now, Smush is constantly getting lost and Odom has never been a good defensive player, the interior may as well not be there. Maybe you should address that issue with the Lakers before berating Bryant for how he affects the team's offense.


----------



## B-Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

Dude how can you expect Lamar to put up over 20 points on a quality defensive team off the dribble from 30 feet away from the basket. He needs to be in the post like the last 20 games of last season. He finished with 16 points 8 rebounds and 7 assist.


Lets talk about Kobe - Whats up with the turnovers ,and Temper tantrums. Kobe does not have the ability to be selfish ,and unselfish in the same game. He is either to selfish ,or to unselfish and turning the ball over like a 18 year old rookie . His defense is absolutely horrible.

1-3 since Kobe's return.


----------



## B-Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

Drewbs said:


> You want to know why? Because agianst an actual post defense, Lamar Odom's play in the post is highly limited. He can abuse undersized forwards like Shawn Marion or whatever poor excuse of a big mant hey threw out at him in the east back when he was in Miami. But when a defender hwo can actual guard playters down low is on him, he can't score at will. Its amazing that you can't see this.
> 
> Its Kobe's fault that they're 1-3? What are you saying? That Kobe should've been more aggressive tongiht? I thought he needed to facilitate Lamar Odom more. Kobe's aggressiveness is never a problem, in general the Lakers offense has never been hte problem, the problem with the Lakrs is their inability to defend any team in the league. Kobe can't guard anyone right now, Smush is constantly getting lost and Odom has never been a good defensive player, the interior may as well not be there. Maybe you should address that issue with the Lakers before berating Bryant for how he affects the team's offense.


Actually when we posted up Lamar that lonely time in the 3rd ,he scored with a easy jump hook.

What about Kobe temper tantrum ,defense ,turnovers ,and lack of balance in his game? Kobe is a scorer only , just like Bernard King and Wilkins in the 80s. No balance in his game. You ask him to be a little unselfish ,he takes it personal and refuses to shoot ,and becomes a turnover machine.


----------



## LW (Apr 15, 2006)

B-Scott said:


> Actually when we posted up Lamar that lonely time in the 3rd ,he scored with a easy jump hook.
> 
> What about Kobe temper tantrum ,defense ,turnovers ,and lack of balance in his game? Kobe is a scorer only , just like Bernard King and Wlkins in the 80s. No balance in his game.


It's 2-3 not 1-3. I thought you are a Laker's fan?

Kobe looks extremely frustrated out there. He's like a beast waiting to be unleashed. Every move is so deliberate just so he doesn't piss off one of his critics and/or Phil. The end of the fourth quarter was him saying "f this, I'm playing this game my way."

Lamar is a joke. Not because he isn't a good player, but because you have to be consistent to be a leader.


----------



## B-Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

So Kobe needs to be unleashed just to be effective. Thanks for proving my point. He can't be aggressive ,yet unselfish at the same time.It's either or. Lamar finishes with 16 points 8 rebounds and 7 assist. Don't blame him.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

B-Scott said:


> Dude how can you expect Lamar to put up over 20 points on a quality defensive team off the dribble from 30 feet away from the basket. He needs to be in the post like the last 20 games of last season. He finished with 16 points 8 rebounds and 7 assist.


During the last 20 games of last season, Odom averaged 45.6% from behind the arc. He was riding a hot 3-point shooting streak, which ended in the Suns series. Where he barely averaged 19 ppg in *45* mpg against the worst defensive frontcourt of the playoffs that year. Phil, Kobe and everyone else on the Lakers were trying to put Lamar in position to post up as often as possible in that series, against a player 3 inches shorter than him. And he still didn't come through, with Kobe passing up shots all series. 



> Lets talk about Kobe - Whats up with the turnovers ,and Temper tantrums. Kobe does not have the ability to be selfish ,and unselfish in the same game. He is either to selfish ,or to unselfish and turning the ball over like a 18 year old rookie . His defense is absolutely horrible.


Meh, 3 titles seems to suggest he can play well enough within a team concept to win. You're not very intelligent if you suggest otherwise. 



> Lets talk about Kobe - Whats up with the turnovers ,and Temper tantrums.


Explain in depth how 3 TO's in 36 minutes is somehow worthy of note. Temper tantruns is your way of saying you get hard psychoanalyzing Kobe. We get it already.



> 1-3 since Kobe's return.


www.nba.com/standings. 

In case you're still confused.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

B-Scott said:


> Actually when we posted up Lamar that lonely time in the 3rd ,he scored with a easy jump hook.
> 
> What about Kobe temper tantrum ,defense ,turnovers ,and lack of balance in his game? Kobe is a scorer only.


Too bad he can't keep that up all game. Lamar Odom is not a dominant scorer, stop pretending like he can score on any defense if he is put in the post because he does not have hte ability.

2nd. Kobe is coming off surgery. Hes going to be slow on defense for a while, hes going to turn the ball over until he gets his rhythm right again. It seems as if you've never taken an extended hiatus from playing any sort of sport. It takes a while to get your timing right and yourself back on form. 

Kobe made plenty of dishes out to the perimeter tonight in the first half. Its hard to do much else when Lamar Odom is constantly holding hte ball at the top of the key.

Besides, EHL is right. Lamar is a puss. If you think that hes a superstar player, then you are delusional, hes been a disapointment his entire career. Its his fault if he can't be an aggressive player, and its his problem if Kobe has to force him to be an aggressive player. Its not Kobe's fault that hes passive. Hes been that way his entire career. Luke Walton seems to have no problem being aggressive. He seems to play with Kobe just fine.


----------



## B-Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

You just made a mistake posting those 3 titles because you opened the door for Dwayne Wade. 

Wade winning a title with a past prime Shaq ,proves that had Wade played on the 2000 thru 2002 Lakers we still would have won 3 in a row. We actually might have won in 2004 also because Wade give the Pistons more problems then Kobe does because of his speed. Shaq was the leader of those championship teams. 

One of the reasons Lamar and Bynum cant post up is because Kobe cant make a proper entry pass. Stolen by Prince ,to Billups back to Prince SLAAAAAAAAM DUNK. Kobe without shaq is simply a scorer. Thats it.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

B-Scott said:


> One of the reasons Lamar and Bynum cant post up is because Kobe cant make a proper entry pass. Stolen by Prince ,to Billups back to Prince SLAAAAAAAAM DUNK


Yes... it sure is lucky that the Lakers won 3 championships with Kobe and Shaq on the same team seeing that Kobe can't make proper post entry passes... oh wait...

Maybe you should look at how many points Lamar's defense assignment...


And also, Shaq was the leader of the Lakers championship teams. Just like he was hte leader of the Heat team.


----------



## B-Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

Lamar is the PF ,not SF. Prince was Luke's man.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

B-Scott said:


> You just made a mistake posting those 3 titles because you opened the door for Dwayne Wade.
> 
> Wade winning a title with a past prime Shaq ,proves that had Wade played on the 2000 thru 2002 Lakers we still would have won 3 in a row. We actually might have won in 2004 also because Wade give the Pistons more problems then Kobe does because of his speed. Shaq was the leader of those championship teams.


This is not a discussion about Dwyane Wade, who I have absolutely no problem with being compared to Bryant in terms of impact. Unfortunately for you and your half-baked analysis, this is not about Wade, this is about Odom and Kobe. Stop deflecting and stay on point. 



> One of the reasons Lamar and Bynum cant post up is because Kobe cant make a proper entry pass. Stolen by Prince ,to Billups back to Prince SLAAAAAAAAM DUNK. Kobe without shaq is simply a scorer. Thats it.


Kobe averaged his career high in assists without Shaq, and his career high PER without Shaq. At least come up with material that hasn't been completely debunked for like the last two years. :laugh: 

Btw, I'm dying to hear how 3 TO's in 36 minutes of action is somehow a lot of TO's.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

B-Scott's List of BS he will not intelligently respond to:

1) "19/9/6 on a 50 win team makes Lamar Odom an MVP candidate". Name the last player to post up 19/9/6 on a 50 win team that wasn't close to the best defender in the league or absolutely elite at some other aspect of the game. I know you'll deflect or won't answer.

2) Phil Jackson and Tex Winters have commented on numerous occasions over the last 12 months about Odom's lack of aggressiveness on the court as a scorer. 

3) Lamar Odom could barely average 17 ppg playing next to the 04 version of Dwyane Wade; a far less ball-dominant version of Wade than we see today. So how has Kobe Bryant this season made Lamar Odom, who is averaging 16.2 ppg playing with Kobe this season, less of a scorer than the Lamar Odom with the Heat averaging 17.1 ppg in the regular season and 16.8 ppg in the postseason that year playing with a not yet fully developed Dwyane Wade? I know you'll deflect or won't answer.

B-Scott's List of BS he will not intelligently respond to:

1) "19/9/6 on a 50 win team makes Lamar Odom an MVP candidate". Name the last player to post up 19/9/6 on a 50 win team that wasn't close to the best defender in the league or absolutely elite at some other aspect of the game. I know you'll deflect or won't answer.

2) Phil Jackson and Tex Winters have commented on numerous occasions over the last 12 months about Odom's lack of aggressiveness on the court as a scorer. 

3) Lamar Odom could barely average 17 ppg playing next to the 04 version of Dwyane Wade; a far less ball-dominant version of Wade than we see today. So how has Kobe Bryant this season made Lamar Odom, who is averaging 16.2 ppg playing with Kobe this season, less of a scorer than the Lamar Odom with the Heat averaging 17.1 ppg in the regular season and 16.8 ppg in the postseason that year playing with a not yet fully developed Dwyane Wade? I know you'll deflect or won't answer.

Unnecessary. It is also against the rules to edit over a mod's edit.

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/faq.php?faq=vb_faq#faq_tos 

~Shu

*If you have an issue with an edit, please PM the mod or a CM/admin with questions/complaints


----------



## B-Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

EHL - Your problem with me at all Laker boards is i get on your boy Kobe for his lack of balance in his game. This is your primary problem with me. I been a Laker fan since 1981 dogg , im used to the Magic , Worthy , Nixon ,Wilkes . McCadoo , B-Scott , Worthy ,Kareem , Mychal Thompson , AC Green . Billy Thompson ,Wes Mathews , Adrian Branch , Larry Spriggs Lakers. The ability to play unselfish ,yet also selfish in the same game. Im a fan of the LA LAKERS ,Not the LA Kobe's. Non Laker fans get this point about Kobe's inability to have balance in his game.

Lamar - Well what was he averaging before Kobe returned? What was he averaging when he played with Dwayne Wade ,then with Kobe?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

More stuff B-Scott will not answer: 

4) Why on earth is Luke Walton taking more shots than Lamar and _outscoring_ Lamar the last four games combined? Is this Kobe's fault too, that Luke Walton, known for his explosive scoring ability, is outscoring/shooting Lamar Odom? I know you'll deflect or won't answer.

5) Tell us again how many post-ups Lamar had at the end of last season, despite irrefutable evidence that Odom was riding by far the best 3-point shooting streak of his career? I know you'll deflect or won't answer.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

B-Scott said:


> EHL - Your problem with me at all Laker boards is i get on your boy Kobe for his lack of balance in his game. This is your primary problem with me. I been a Laker fan since 1981 dogg , im used to the Magic , Worthy , Nixon ,Wilkes . McCadoo , B-Scott , Worthy ,Kareem , Mychal Thompson , AC Green Lakers. The ability to play unselfish ,yet also selfish in the same game. Im a fan of the LA LAKERS ,Not the LA Kobe's. Non Laker fans get this point about Kobe's inability to have balance in his game.
> 
> Lamar - Well what was he averaging before Kobe returned? What was he averaging when he played with Dwayne Wade ,then with Kobe?





> B-Scott's List of BS he will not intelligently respond to:
> 
> 1) "19/9/6 on a 50 win team makes Lamar Odom an MVP candidate". Name the last player to post up 19/9/6 on a 50 win team that wasn't close to the best defender in the league or absolutely elite at some other aspect of the game. I know you'll deflect or won't answer.
> 
> ...


Bump.


----------



## B-Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

I asked my questions 1st? Answer mine ,then i will get to yours.

1. Please explain why Kobe can't be selfish ,and unselfish in the same game?

2. Please explain why does Kobe have temper tantrums everytime Phil simply says ,run the offense , and Kobe takes it personel. 2004 regular season at Sacremento when he refused to shoot , and Game 7 last year ,he refused to shoot 2nd half. Like i said Kobe is Bernard King.

3. How come Lamar's stats go down once Kobe comes back in the lineup?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

B-Scott said:


> I asked my questions 1st? Answer mine ,then i will get to your.


I already answered your questions, you haven't answered any of mine. Fact. 



> 1. Please explain why Kobe can't be selfish ,and unselfish in the same game?


Please provide evidence of this. Kobe Bryant has been able to play well enough to be the lead guard on 3 title teams. His impact is proven. 



> 2. Please explain why does Kobe have temper tantrums everytime Phil simply says ,run the offense. 2004 regular season at Sacremento when he refused to shoot , and Game 7 last year.


Prove Kobe Bryant had temper tantrums those games. You can't, I know.

Phil Jackson said he believed Kobe did not have temper tantrums either game, btw. 



> 3. How come Lamar's stats go down once Kobe comes back in the lineup?


Lamar's overall stats with the Lakers have been the same as they were in Miami and with the Clippers. Fact. See here for reference: www.basketball-reference.com. 

Now, on to things you continually fail to answer: 

1) "19/9/6 on a 50 win team makes Lamar Odom an MVP candidate". Name the last player to post up 19/9/6 on a 50 win team that wasn't close to the best defender in the league or absolutely elite at some other aspect of the game. I know you'll deflect or won't answer.

2) Phil Jackson and Tex Winters have commented on numerous occasions over the last 12 months about Odom's lack of aggressiveness on the court as a scorer.

3) Lamar Odom could barely average 17 ppg playing next to the 04 version of Dwyane Wade; a far less ball-dominant version of Wade than we see today. So how has Kobe Bryant this season made Lamar Odom, who is averaging 16.2 ppg playing with Kobe this season, less of a scorer than the Lamar Odom with the Heat averaging 17.1 ppg in the regular season and 16.8 ppg in the postseason that year playing with a not yet fully developed Dwyane Wade? I know you'll deflect or won't answer.

4) Why on earth is Luke Walton taking more shots than Lamar and outscoring Lamar the last four games combined? Is this Kobe's fault too, that Luke Walton, known for his explosive scoring ability, is outscoring/shooting Lamar Odom? I know you'll deflect or won't answer.

5) Tell us again how many post-ups Lamar had at the end of last season, despite irrefutable evidence that Odom was riding by far the best 3-point shooting streak of his career? I know you'll deflect or won't answer.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I'll be back in 45 minutes. I know you just can't wait B-Scott.


----------



## B-Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

Magic Johnson averaged 22 points 12 assist and 5 assist and won the MVP in 1990.

If Lamar averaged 19 points 10 rebounds and 6 assist ,and we won over 50 games ,that potentially is a top 5 MVP candidate. 

If im wrong about Lamar. Fine ,but your also wrong about Kobe being a leader. Whats his record without shaq? Kobe can't lead a team. Look at him tonight. He is a scorer only,that is it. Kobe is either over aggressive ,or way to unselfish turning the ball over left and right.


----------



## LW (Apr 15, 2006)

B-Scott said:


> I asked my questions 1st? Answer mine ,then i will get to yours.
> 
> 1. Please explain why Kobe can't be selfish ,and unselfish in the same game?
> 
> ...


1. He was unselfish. I don't think there is anyone out there who is willing to take as much crap as Kobe is in order for his teammates to improve. You think Kobe is stupid and doesn't know he is on national TV? You think he's too dense to realize that critics will say "Why isn't Kobe shooting?" Ever think about the possibility that Kobe just doesn't care and is willing to follow Phil's game plan down to the word for the better of the team going deep into the season?

2. It's not a temper tantrum when you're asked to not shoot for 3 quarters, turn it on in the fourth quarter and still be the leading scorer for your team

3. Because Lamar sucks. I'm sure Wade would make him better. Oh wait... that never happened.

Since you hate Kobe, anything I say is probably just going to be twisted around into some sort of positive for your argument.


----------



## B-Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

I can say you hate Lamar just like your saying i hate Kobe. Your negative towards Lamar ,and im negative towards Kobe. 

What is Kobe's record without shaq? EHL ,umm can you pull up that stat from Basketball-Reference.com. Thanks bro.


----------



## LW (Apr 15, 2006)

B-Scott said:


> I can say you hate Lamar just like your saying i hate Kobe. Your negative towards Lamar ,and im negative towards Kobe.
> 
> What is Kobe's record without shaq? EHL ,umm can you pull up that stat from Basketball-Reference.com. Thanks bro.


I don't hate Lamar, I could care less about the guy. He's one of those NBAers that will make your jaws drop every 5-10 games or so. Pretty much the par for sub-all star caliber players. I just know he's never going to be pippen to Kobe's Jordan. Tex has expressed this numerous times and Phil realizes it. Hate is reserved for the great.


----------



## HoustonRockets87 (Nov 21, 2005)

If Lamar Odom wins the MVP award I promise that I will move to Cuba.


----------



## B-Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

Kobe's defense

http://forums.lakersground.net/viewtopic.php?t=31859


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

this needs to be moved to the laker forum. no one really thinks Lamar is an MVP player now lol.


----------



## B-Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

I agree. Now that Kobe is back 1-3 record Lamar will now average 12 points and 9 rebounds.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

B-Scott said:


> Magic Johnson averaged 22 points 12 assist and 5 assist and won the MVP in 1990.


Read my question carefully; "Name the last player to post up 19/9/6 on a 50 win team that wasn't close to the best defender in the league or *absolutely elite at some other aspect of the game*". Magic was elite at one very important aspect of basketball; passing, as he was the best passer of his generation and quite arguably all time. What is Lamar the best at in his generation? Uh huh. 

Next. 



> If Lamar averaged 19 points 10 rebounds and 6 assist ,and we won over 50 games ,that potentially is a top 5 MVP candidate.


He still wouldn't be a legit top 5 MVP candidate; not in a league with players like Nash, Wade, LeBron, Kobe and Dirk, all top 5 MVP candidates last season. 

Next. 



> If im wrong about Lamar. Fine ,but your also wrong about Kobe being a leader. Whats his record without shaq? Kobe can't lead a team. Look at him tonight. He is a scorer only,that is it. Kobe is either over aggressive ,or way to unselfish turning the ball over left and right.


As predicted, you failed to answer numerous questions and are now deflecting toward Shaq, completely irrelavent to the discussion, since it's well known that basketball is won by players and not individuals. That's like pointing out that the 1976 Lakers won 40 games and went to the lottery, and that that fact proves Kareem Abdul-Jabbar was a selfish loser that year. You'd pretty much have to be insane to argue that point. 

So, we now know B-Scott believes the following: 

1) Luke Walton > Lamar Odom. 

2) 3 TO's in 36 mpg is a lot. 

3) The Lakers are 1-3 with Bryant, in another universe. 

4) During the last 20 games of 05-06 Lamar Odom posted up a lot behind the 3-point line. 

5) Lamar Odom is a worse scorer with Bryant this season. Let's pretend that Odom this year is not in fact averaging exactly the same amount of ppg with Bryant in the lineup as he has throughout his entire career.

This is too easy.


----------



## B-Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

What is the Lakers record with Kobe this season?

What is Kobe's record without Shaq?

Your right about Lamar not being a MVP top 5 candidate. Our record with Kobe on the floor this season ,points to why. Bottom line is this. What goes around always comes right back around. Jerry Buss felt Shaq was getting older ,and he wanted to get something for him. Well ,Kobe is starting to look like 1996 Magic , especially on defense. It might be time to try and get something for Kobe.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

B-Scott said:


> What is the Lakers record with Kobe this season?


Two pages ago: 



EHL said:


> 2-3. At least add the numbers correctly.





B-Scott said:


> What is Kobe's record without Shaq?


How is this relavent?



B-Scott said:


> Your right about Lamar not being a MVP top 5 candidate. Our record with Kobe on the floor this season ,points to why.


Lakers were 6-10 without Kobe the last two seasons before this one, with Lamar averaging 18 ppg on 43% shooting against mostly lottery teams at home, including two back-to-back losses against a banged up Jazz squad last season. Lamar has never made an All NBA, All D, or All Star team in his life, before or after the Lakers. Sorry, your boy ain't that good no matter who he plays with.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Bottom line is this. What goes around always comes right back around. Jerry Buss felt Shaq was getting older ,and he wanted to get something for him. Well ,Kobe is starting to look like 1996 Magic , especially on defense. It might be time to try and get something for Kobe.


You would have to be devoid of basic reasoning skills to trade Kobe Bryant. FYI.


----------



## B-Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

2 years ago we were 6-8 without Kobe and Lamar as the leader. 2-18 without Lamar with Kobe as the leader.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

EHL said:


> Now, on to things you continually fail to answer:
> 
> 1) "19/9/6 on a 50 win team makes Lamar Odom an MVP candidate". Name the last player to post up 19/9/6 on a 50 win team that wasn't close to the best defender in the league or absolutely elite at some other aspect of the game. I know you'll deflect or won't answer.
> 
> ...


bump


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

B-Scott said:


> 2 years ago we were 6-8 without Kobe and Lamar as the leader. 2-18 without Lamar with Kobe as the leader.


Incorrect.


----------



## B-Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

Post the stats without Kobe 2 years ago ,then post the stats without Lamar.

Please ,im waiting. How much you want to bet you will avoid this.Did your forget that site against Golden state down by 40 the last week of the season after we were like 2-18 over 20 games. Kobe was sitting next to Caron Butler. Without Kobe we were still respectable. Without Lamar ,OMG we looked like a expansion team.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

B-Scott said:


> Post the stats without Kobe 2 years ago ,then post the stats without Lamar.
> 
> Please ,im waiting. How much you want to bet you will avoid this.Did your forget that site against Golden state down by 40 the last week of the season after we were like 2-18 over 20 games. Kobe was sitting next to Caron Butler. Without Kobe we were still respectable. Without Lamar ,OMG we looked like a expansion team.


1) 2-18 almost exclusively on the road against mostly elite teams, virtually no lottery teams.
2) Rudy had quit by that point.
3) Hamblin installed the triangle mid-season, team chemistry went to hell. 

Btw...



EHL said:


> Now, on to things you continually fail to answer:
> 
> 1) "19/9/6 on a 50 win team makes Lamar Odom an MVP candidate". Name the last player to post up 19/9/6 on a 50 win team that wasn't close to the best defender in the league or absolutely elite at some other aspect of the game. I know you'll deflect or won't answer.
> 
> ...


bump. Still waiting for a response (won't get any).


----------



## B-Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

So your at least admitting we went 2-18. ( WITHOUT LAMAR ODOM)

I can understand 8-12 or 10-10 but 2-18.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

EHL said:


> Two pages ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bump. Sadly, you'll puss out like your boy Lamar.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

B-Scott said:


> So your at least admitting we went 2-18. ( WITHOUT LAMAR ODOM)
> 
> I can understand 8-12 or 10-10 but 2-18.


Incorrect.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

EHL said:


> Now, on to things you continually fail to answer:
> 
> 1) "19/9/6 on a 50 win team makes Lamar Odom an MVP candidate". Name the last player to post up 19/9/6 on a 50 win team that wasn't close to the best defender in the league or absolutely elite at some other aspect of the game. I know you'll deflect or won't answer.
> 
> ...


Bump.


----------



## B-Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

17 points 10 rebounds and 7 assist is more then a good enough 2nd option to win over 50 games. The problem is the 1st option is not a leader ,does not know how to balance out his game ,and is only a scorer.

What does Nowitski and Duncan's 2nd options average? Josh Howard and Jason Terry do not average 17 points 10 boards and 7 assist.

Lebron James would love to have a 17 , 10 and 7 player over Ilguskas and Larry Huges.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

B-Scott said:


> 17 points 10 rebounds and 7 assist is more then a good enough 2nd option to win over 50 games. The problem is the 1st option is not a leader ,does not know how to balance out his game ,and is only a scorer.


Let me know when Lamar Odom averages 17/10/7 over a season. :laugh: 



> What does Nowitski and Duncan's 2nd options average? Josh Howard and Jason Terry do not average 17 points 10 boards and 7 assist.


The Spurs and Mavs had much deeper teams last year and in years past. It remains to be seen which players on this Lakers supporting cast steps up and takes over for the failed Lamar Odom project. Since you think Luke Walton is better than Lamar Odom, it might very well be him. Or Andrew Bynum. Who knows.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

In case you missed it.



EHL said:


> Things B-Scott continually fails to answer:
> 
> 1) "19/9/6 on a 50 win team makes Lamar Odom an MVP candidate". Name the last player to post up 19/9/6 on a 50 win team that wasn't close to the best defender in the league or absolutely elite at some other aspect of the game. I know you'll deflect or won't answer.
> 
> ...


Bump.


----------



## B-Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

Face it ,Kobe is just a scorer. Im looking at different Laker boards ,and all i see is Kobe needs to be Kobe. Aggressive.

Thats the only way Kobe can be effective as a player. He can't balance out his game at all. Dwayne wade has officially past Kobe by. Wade has the ability to be unselfish .but not to the point where he refuses to shoot. If he is doubled ,he will find the open man ,if you play him straight up ,he will burn you. Kobe on the other hand is the complete opposite.

AGGRESSIVE KOBE

Double and triple teamed - Im Still shooting


UNSELFISH Kobe

Im single coveraged and 3 guys are on Lamar ,i will still pass to Lamar.

Absolutely no balance in his game.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Btw, isn't it funny how this thread is debunked like one week later? If you knew Kobe was going to "ruin" Lamar Odom, why'd you start this thread? Hoping against hope? Well, to be fair, the first sentence in your opening post did read "I know i might get laughed at for this topic".

Yes, laughed at indeed. :laugh:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

B-Scott said:


> Face it ,Kobe is just a scorer. Im looking at different Laker boards ,and all i see is Kobe needs to be Kobe. Aggressive.
> 
> Thats the only way Kobe can be effective as a player. He can't balance out his game at all.


Good enough balance to make 4 All NBA teams, 6 All D teams, 3 top 5 MVP finishes, and 3 NBA championships. 

Yup, he's "just a scorer". I guess Lamar Odom and his 0 All NBA teams, 0 All D teams, 0 top 5 MVP finishes, and 0 NBA championships is the clearly superior "all around player".


----------



## B-Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

Wade has a title with past prime shaq. How many would he have won with prime shaq?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

EHL said:


> Good enough balance to make 4 All NBA teams, 6 All D teams, 3 top 5 MVP finishes, and 3 NBA championships.
> 
> Yup, he's "just a scorer". I guess Lamar Odom and his 0 All NBA teams, 0 All D teams, 0 top 5 MVP finishes, and 0 NBA championships is the clearly superior "all around player".





EHL said:


> Things B-Scott continually fails to answer:
> 
> 1) "19/9/6 on a 50 win team makes Lamar Odom an MVP candidate". Name the last player to post up 19/9/6 on a 50 win team that wasn't close to the best defender in the league or absolutely elite at some other aspect of the game. I know you'll deflect or won't answer.
> 
> ...


Bump.


----------



## B-Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

Tex Winter also said Kobe needs to be benched because he felt Kobe was not ready. Thanks for pointing out Winter.

Kobe ruined the chemistry ,thats why Tex emailed Phil jackson wanting Kobe benched.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

EHL said:


> Good enough balance to make 4 All NBA teams, 6 All D teams, 3 top 5 MVP finishes, and 3 NBA championships.
> 
> Yup, he's "just a scorer". I guess Lamar Odom and his 0 All NBA teams, 0 All D teams, 0 top 5 MVP finishes, and 0 NBA championships is the clearly superior "all around player".





EHL said:


> Things B-Scott continually fails to answer:
> 
> 1) "19/9/6 on a 50 win team makes Lamar Odom an MVP candidate". Name the last player to post up 19/9/6 on a 50 win team that wasn't close to the best defender in the league or absolutely elite at some other aspect of the game. I know you'll deflect or won't answer.
> 
> ...


^^^^


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Aww man, I wanted to bump this and get a good laugh earlier, but someone beat me to it.


----------



## LW (Apr 15, 2006)

B-Scott, EHL has basically proven and shown Lamar cannot be an MVP. And it's not because of Kobe. I don't care what team Lamar is on, he'll never even be close to an MVP. Will you please just convert to a Heat fan and be done with it. I hear DWade needs to sell more shoes for Converse anyway.


----------



## B-Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

It's all good. Im getting a good laugh watching Kobe's overated defense ,and how much we have improved with him on the floor. ( WHERE WORSE)


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

B-Scott said:


> It's all good. Im getting a good *laugh *watching Kobe's overated defense ,and how much we have improved with him on the floor. ( WHERE WORSE)


"Laker fan".


----------



## B-Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

LW said:


> B-Scott, EHL has basically proven and shown Lamar cannot be an MVP. And it's not because of Kobe. I don't care what team Lamar is on, he'll never even be close to an MVP. Will you please just convert to a Heat fan and be done with it. I hear DWade needs to sell more shoes for Converse anyway.


Become a Heat fan. No way. Let me explain the difference between myself and other Laker fans. I have been a Laker fan since the early 80s. Im a fan of the team 1st , individuals 2nd. You have a lot of Laker fans who are just happy when Kobe scores 50 points ,but we still lose. 

Fans actually being excited that im wrong on this topic,proves they are not true fans. It only proves they are just Kobe fans. They would hate if Lamar was a MVP candidate and we won 55 games ,and Kobe was not a MVP candidate. They would rather win 45 games and Kobe is the MVP Candidate. 

Funny how Laker fans were excited i was wrong on this topic.A true fan would hope that i was correct on this topic ,even if it was a longshot.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

B-Scott said:


> I have been a Laker fan since the early 80s.


Nah, you haven't. I would ask you to do a live chat to prove that, but I know you won't. One of the numerous things you continue to wimp out on in this thread. I guess your wimpiness explains the Lamar attaction.


----------



## B-Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

EHL

I was at the 1981 Lakers vs Rockets Mini-series when we lost 2-1 in 1981 when Magic shot the airball. He was out with a knee injury that season. Been a fan way longer then you. Its not even close


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

B-Scott said:


> EHL
> 
> I was at the 1981 Lakers vs Rockets Mini-series when we lost 2-1 in 1981 when Magic shot the airball. He was out with a knee injury that season. Been a fan way longer then you. Its not even close


Guarantee you weren't there. We all know it.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

EHL said:


> I would ask you to do a live chat to prove that, but I know you won't.


See? :laugh:


----------



## B-Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

where is the chat


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

B-Scott said:


> where is the chat


Where do you want it? Come on, man up. I've got AIM, ICQ (haven't used it in a while), hell even ****ty Yahoo! groups. 

Btw, I will be highly dissappointed if a Laker fan from the 1980's is *this *devoid of reason. Your posts reak of someone who hoped onto the bandwagon in July 03 when Payton and Malone came aboard.


----------



## B-Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

LOL i have been a die hard Steeler and Laker fan since 1980. Louie Lipps , Mike Merriweather , Gary Dunn ,Mark Malone , Walter Abercrombie , Frank Pollard , Rod woodson , Greg Lloyd , Kevin Greene , Chad Brown , Ray seales ETC. In baskeball, i been a Laker fan since 1980. Went to Magic johnson camp in 1982 in Santa Barbara CA. I will name off a song that only a true Laker fan will know. Only a old scool Laker fan knows this song

EVERYBODY TAKE IT TO THE HOOP ,LIKE MAGIC NIXON KAREEM AND COOP ,COOP COOP , EVERYBODY TAKE IT TO THE HOOP , RAMBIS SILY SILKES AND MCADOO TO THE HOOP....NOW NIXON HAS THE BALL HE'S MOVIN MIGHTY FAST,ACROSS THE COURT LIGHT AND SPEED YOU CAN BEST BELIEVE HE'LL SCORE ,OOOOOH HE PASSES IT TO COOP FOR THEY ALLEY OOOP....LA LAKERS OUT ON THE TOP ...LA LAKERS THEY CANT BE STOPPED

Only a old school Laker fan knows this particular song. Ha ha


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

B-Scott said:


> In baskeball, i been a Laker fan since 1980. Went to Magic johnson camp in 1982 in Santa Barbara CA. I will name off a song that only a true Laker fan will know. Only a old scool Laker fan knows this song
> 
> EVERYBODY TAKE IT TO THE HOOP ,LIKE MAGIC NIXON KAREEM AND COOP ,COOP COOP , EVERYBODY TAKE IT TO THE HOOP , RAMBIS SILY SILKES AND MCADOO TO THE HOOP....NOW NIXON HAS THE BALL HE'S MOVIN MIGHTY FAST,ACROSS THE COURT LIGHT AND SPEED YOU CAN BEST BELIEVE HE'LL SCORE ,OOOOOH HE PASSES IT TO COOP FOR THEY ALLEY OOOP....LA LAKERS OUT ON THE TOP ...LA LAKERS THEY CANT BE STOPPED
> 
> Only a old school Laker fan knows this particular song. Ha ha


Haha, what kind of adult still uses caps lock on the Internet? 

*Btw, chat or no chat? About actual old school Lakers basketball on the court, not some lame *** commercial songs. :laugh: *


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Come on, let's do this in the next 10 minutes so I can own you and get it over with so you never show your face here again.


----------



## B-Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

I would own you just like Roy Jones owned James Toney in 1994. Ray Leonard knocking out Davey Boy greene in 1979. Im at the national sports bar in Torrance every sunday watching my steelers. Listen to Dave smith 1540 and listen for a guy name Dave from long beach. Thats me. Your not winning a debate against me. I will own you just like i own Dave and his stupid Marcus Banks suggestions.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

B-Scott said:


> I would own you just like Roy Jones owned James Toney in 1994. Ray Leonard knocking out Davey Boy greene in 1979. Im at the national sports bar in Torrance every sunday watching my steelers. Listen to Dave smith 1540 and listen for a guy name Dave from long beach. Thats me. Your not winning a debate against me. I will own you just like i own Dave and his stupid Marcus Banks suggestions.


Stop with the personal attacks. ~Shu

Let's go. PM me your details and we'll chat. Don't wimp out like your boy Lamar.


----------



## B-Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

How would you know who is calling? Your obviously listening. I have not called those shows in months. If i did ,so what. Im also at maxboxing.com. You can catch me there also. Don't make it personal.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

B-Scott said:


> How would you know who is calling? Your obviously listening. I have not called those shows in months. If i did ,so what.


Stop with the personal attacks.

~Shu


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Btw, it has been 10 minutes and still no PM from you. Shocking. I'll give you another 5 minutes after this post, at which point you'll wimp out. But I'll be back tomorrow to make sure you don't get out of this that easily.


----------



## B-Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

Your just a talker. Just like Ricardo Mayargo.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ lmao. I don't give a **** what you know about boxing or football buddy. :laugh:

2 minutes to go. Will B-Scott wimp out? Find out at 15 past the hour.


----------



## da bully (Oct 17, 2006)

wow b scott your dave from long beach, i listen to your phone calls all thge time i think that hes legit ehl. oh and i would love to converse with you b scott on all things basketball.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Since this thread has been hijacked by a personal spat, locked.


----------

